# The Cyoties of Armagoden



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Refueling Outpost Armagoden, easily described as one of the most desolate uninteresting balls of dust this side of Terra, Armagoden isn't known for much if anything other than that small little blip on your astrocharts that state "refuel here". Armagoden lays on the rarely traveled south west corner of the Segmentum Tempestus, in a neatly packed cluster of mining worlds. 

Unfortunately as of late the planetary governor has done a deal with a rather less sightly group, a group belonging to the chaos god _Tzeentch_. He sold out his planet, his people, and his very soul to the chaos god for knowledge beyond knowing.... And Tzeentch intends to collect. Welcomed to the planet with welcome arms by the planetary governor, a chaos cult sprung up on the planet worshiping the dark god. While the local militia tried to squelch it, the local authorities who were already corrupted secretly waved it off as lesser happenings that didn't matter.

Everything would have gone all according to the plan of the governor, that is if a imperial guard outpost in the middle of the Zarcoon desert hadn't messed things up for him. One of the base's patrols smacked into several Horrors. As the squad was only outfitted to take on possible heretic cultist forces, they were very ill prepared to take on the lesser daemons. they slew the horrors but were decimated in the process... panicking the remnants of the squad made a B-Line for the desert's relay tower to send a planetary distress signal. Once there, the squad didn't check in....

The survivors reached the relay tower and immediately sent a distress call...
"This is refueling outpost Armagoden to all imperial forces! Code Zero! i say again! Code Zero!" the sounds of fighting breaking out over the broadcast seemed to seal the deal with the transmission that seemed to explode from the planet to the rest of imperial space, reaching far and wide, even reaching as far as to gain the attention of the angels of death themselves, the emperor's chosen, the Space Marines.

All attempts to contact the planet have failed, the main relay station that the squad used had been destroyed. Completely obliterated in nuclear fire that turned much of the surrounding area to molten glass. With the planet dark, a code zero declared, and chaos forces now not giving a damn about remaining hidden, all hell is breaking loose on the planet, and it's up to the local loyal defense force to hold the line until reinforcements arrive.

========================================================


Rough Rider Commissar (first come first serve. No Reservations)

Rough Rider Sargent (1, first come first serve. no reservations)

Rough Rider ( as many as you please)

========================================================


the Cyoties of Armagoden are a group of rough riders, a specialist unit in the planetary defense force's arsonel specializing in highly mobile and unorthodox combat. they are the few, the crazy, and unfortunately as hell breaks loose the last line of defense. 

Standard load out for a rough rider:

1 Lascarbine Or 1 Shotgun
1 monofilament Sword Or 1 monofilament axe
1 Las Pistol Or 1 Auto Pistol

Standard equipment for Commissar
1 Bolt Pistol
1 Chain Sword OR 1 Power Sword/Axe

Standard Equipment for Sargent
1 Magnum Stub pistol (.50) OR 1 Plasma Pistol
1 Chainsword

========================================================

Username:
Name:
Age:
Sex:
Position: Commissar/ Sargent/ Rough Rider
Appearance:
Wargear:
Biography:


This is your Rp guys. you guys are creating the flavor of the Cyoties of Armagoden. there is no fluff on them, they are yours to create!

the first one to post a profile decides the naming scheme of them .

also i suspect someone may come along to correct me on proper 40k distress signals. but if i recall correctly, code zero is a priority distress call requiring any and all imperial vessels in the area to immediately respond to the situation.

also, this is the planet Armagoden, not Armageddon, there's a difference.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Could you fix up the spelling and punctuation? 

It's really off putting and makes me question what quality updates a GM would be providing if he can't be bothered to spell correctly. It instantly turns me off from reading further.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

And there we go, all the ones I could find are fixed.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Another error. It's not sargent its sergeant


----------

